# Ideas para frabricarme un variador de frecuencia de 220V.



## RULI (Ene 16, 2007)

Hola  

Soy nuevo en este foro, he llegado a vosotros buscando la manera de fabricarme un variador de frecuencia sencillo, a continuacion intentare explicar el uso que le quiero dar.

Mi gran hobby es la acuarofilia y estoy montando un sistema de automatizacion del acuario, por medio de PLC'S, tengo unas cuantas bombas sumergibles que funcionan a 220V y por lo que e podido averiguar son del tipo sincrono (el rotor es un cuerpo imantado).
Mi intensión es que la mas grande (36W) se encienda y se apage cada 5 segundos para así conseguir un efecto de olejae natural, pero el problema reside en que si paro y enciendo la bomba cada 5 segundos, esta no durara ni 24H devido a "golpes de ariete" recividos en el rotor.
Mirando las bombas comerciales que hacen esto, me he dado cuenta que no paran, sino que reducen la velocidad a un 10% y luego suben al 100%, así se evitan los golpes en el rotor y una larga vida.

Mi duda general es, variando la tension conseguiria este efecto? o es necesario variar la fercuencia solamente.

Havia pensado en usar uno de esos aparatos a los cuales se le conectan bombillas y hacen variar su intensidad luminica con un patron de tiempo, funcionaria? por otro lado, seria muy complicado hacer un variador de frecuencia sencilla para este tipo de bombas?

Agradecimientos de antemano por leer este mensaje y haver si me apoyan a llevar el proyecto a buen puerto.

Un saludo y mil gracias
 8)


----------



## Dano (Ene 16, 2007)

Los variadores de frecuencia no son faciles de hacer y son algo costosos, pero si las bombas que usas son de poca carga podrias probar un varidor de corriente.
Es solo probar.  

Saludos

PD: Si quieres un varidor de frecuencia busca en los foros que hay uno posteado, es para trifasica.


----------



## RULI (Ene 16, 2007)

Gracias Dano por la rapida respuesta, si, las bombas son de poca carga entre 10 y 40W.
Te refieres a un variador de corriente o de voltaje?

De que marena podria hacer variar el voltaje automaticamente, quiero decir que fuera sumando de 1v en 1v hasta 220v y luego disminuir,me explico?

Un  saludo


----------



## cliche (Ene 17, 2007)

si varias la tension no variara la frecuencia solamente la amplitud de onda que tiene la señal con la que estas trabajando
pero si construyes un circuito que controle tension de manera que logres comenzar con un diez porciento de la tension completa y luego de un tiempo consigues dejar pasar todo el voltaje estaras protejiendo el motor de golpes bruscos es lo mejor que puedes hacer chao
ojalas te sirva esta idea


----------



## RULI (Ene 18, 2007)

esa es la idea, pero por donde empiezo?


----------



## cliche (Ene 19, 2007)

un dimer es lo que mas te conviene 
es practico y sensillo


----------



## RULI (Ene 20, 2007)

Estoy pensando en uno de esos aparatos que venden para hacer luces tipo discoteca, lo podria utilizar de dimmer automatico.

Hay alguna manera de hacer un potenciometro automatico? que suba a maxima resistencia y baje a la minima en un tiempo definido?. conoceis de algun integrado que lo haga?

Un saludo,


----------



## cliche (Ene 21, 2007)

hay pon las caracteristicas del ci. que necesitas y te dara las referencias
pero es mejor que lo agas manual por que la potencia con la que trabajaras no es minima. recuerda que con ci se tiene que trabajar con corrientes bajas....
saludos     www.nte.com


----------



## janoi (Dic 27, 2009)

*Estimado*, prueba programando un pic para los eventos que quieras, esto es para automatizarlo, luego debes hacer el circuito de potencia con reles o triac, cualquier duda me escribes.
Atte.
*Janoi.*


----------



## pepechip (May 23, 2011)

Otra opcion es es que a la salida de la bomba coloques 2 electrovalvulas, las cuales vallas alternando secuencialmente. Una electrovalvula te da salida para producir las olas, y la otra simplemente mandas el agua a un punto donde no te produzca ola.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2011)

Deja los muertos en paz 

Lo siento . . . No , mejor déjelo acostadito


----------

